# pronunciació d'"he"



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

He notat que quan parlo de manera informal pronuncio _he_ (la primera persona del present indicatiu del verb _haver_) com a _hi_. Per exemple:

-Ja he acabat -- Ja _hi _acabat (bé, de fet, és un "jaicabat", però no entro en tants detalls)

-He agafat el tren -- _Hi_ agafat el tren

-He començat la feina -- _Hi_ començat la feina

Suposo que deu ser una pronunciació dialectal que no sé fins on arriba. I també suposo que en altres dialectes potser es pronuncia d'una manera diferent de _he_. Pot ser que en valencià es faci servir _ha_ per a la primera persona? M'ha semblat sentir-ho més d'un cop.

Com ho dieu vosaltres? Potser us dono feina i ara us hi haureu de fixar...  Sap greu! Ja sé que no és una cosa que captem de seguida en el parlar d'algú. Però bé, si en sou conscients, com ho feu? Em pica la curiositat.

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs ara que ho dius, jo sí que ho he escoltat aixó de "/íacabát/" per escriure-ho d'alguna manera. No a Girona, però sí a Barcelona, però a Barcelona hi ha gent que ve de molts llocs, així que no et sabria dir d'on prové aquesta pronunciació.


----------



## ildure

En el 'ja he .......' per aquí pronunciem només  'ge' pel que tinc sentit


----------



## betulina

Ampurdan, cap a Girona dieu "he", llavors?

Ildure, (Mataró, oi?  ) a tu no et sona això de "hi"? És curiós que feu "ge"! La J de "ja" gairebé sempre la sento com una I.


----------



## ildure

Mmm, potser seria més aviat un 'gié' dit molt ràpid que quasi queda com 'ge', millor :? 
  No em sona el so 'i' amb un 'he', a part d'aquest 'gié' que vindria sempre precedit del 'ja' :| (quins embolics que ens fem!)  

M'has enxampat, encara que el nom seria 'Iluro' o 'Ilvro', no recordo que si 'ildure' hi entra :?

PS. Com és que no em fa els salts de línia ni res això :? he de fer els  'br' manualment jo


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Betulina,

Doncs sí, tens l'oïda fina perquè a València, de vegades, en la parla informal se sent "ha començat" per a dir "he començat".

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Si que ho he sentit vegades i he de dir que em fa mal a les orelles perque ho deia un cap que vaig tenir i que no el podia aguantar...  (en deixava anar cada una!)

Em sembla que dic un "jaécabat"

Salut jovent!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Gràcies a tots per les aportacions.  

Abans, precisament, he sentit una noia de Mataró que deia "hai fet", i algun cop també he sentit "haic".

Suposo que aquesta _ ve de la proximitat d'articulació amb [e], que es deu tancar més.  I en valencià es deu obrir. 

Gràcies!_


----------



## Samaruc

Potser hi ha alguna relació amb la forma d'obligació: haig.


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Potser hi ha alguna relació amb la forma d'obligació: haig.



Sí, això també ho he pensat, sobretot per "hai" i "haic", que em recorden molt el que en alguns llocs es fa amb "vai" per "vaig", i sí que he sentit dir "hai de fer" per "haig de fer". Potser també està relacionat amb "hi" i "ha". Gràcies, Samaruc!

Per cert, la forma d'obligació només pot ser "haig"? "he de fer-ho" no s'admet?

Salut!


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:


> Per cert, la forma d'obligació només pot ser "haig"? "he de fer-ho" no s'admet?



Totes dues són correctes, "haig de fer" o "he de fer".

Salut companya!


----------

